# Redcliffe 31st dec



## WadsYak (May 20, 2013)

OK bit of a rant here...so I was out the other morning off Redcliffe when I drifted a across the path of 2 old kayakers that I see quite often and have had several chats with (not gonna name). Long story short they were chatting with each other and bagging me out without saying anything directly to me. As I sat there biting my lip I heard them griping about (me) posting catches online, thinking I'm telling everyone locations of my catch!!! How stupid do they think I am...I like to show my friends on Facebook my catch but i never give up my locations. Now one of these two regulary posted on here giving up way more than i do with a single pic on facebook. Any way there has been an obvious influx of holiday fisherman the last few weeks and I think these two old spooky lala's are looking for someone to grumble at about water traffic and maybe them going fishless. So if any of the two read this next time you see me on the water feel free to ask me about what I post online and ill show you, instead of jumping to conclusions and gossipping like 13 year old school girls.


----------



## Gad (Jan 14, 2010)

So let me get this straight, your cutting across 2 old mateys` drift-line within talking/hearing distance with them, take offence about their conversation, dwell on the lack of action-boy and decide to do a keyboard whine and call the old mateys` gossiping 13 year old girls. 
FFS cupcake, you were right there!, you had that rare moment of a life time to shine. Laddie what happened, rapid onset of nut bag shrinkage?


----------



## WadsYak (May 20, 2013)

Mate I got no problems confronting anyone if I have a problem but this was a case of having to bite my lip because I have a bad temper and I like my fishing to be quite and peaceful hence my little rant on here. Your welcome to voice your opinion of the situation as I have made it public. But your opinion of me you can keep to yourself! Cupcake


----------



## Gad (Jan 14, 2010)

So little 'c' cupcake, let me get this straight, you say you do not have any problems confronting anyone, but in this case you had to bite your lip because you have a psychiatric disorder.

mmmm, ok tell me, does biting your lip come under self-harm?


----------

